# Tense vs Aspect in Chavacano



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

Greetings!!!

I would like to ask CHAVACANO speakers about tense vs aspect in that language.

Given that the grammar of CHAVACANO actually follows that of the local substrate (Cebuano in the case of Zamboanga & Tagalog in case of Cavite), are the verbs marked with aspects or with tenses?

In most Philippine Languages, tenses don't apply. We just conjugate the verbs to show aspect (whether the action was already perfect, imperfect or contemplative). 

Thus the form "*kumakanta*" can be used in the past, present or future.

Nang pumasok ako sa bahay, *kumakanta* ang nanay sa videoke.
Panooorin mo si Nanay, *kumakanta *siya siya ngayon sa TV.
Naku, kilala mo si Nanay... Bukas ng mga alas-tres ng hapon, *kumakanta* na naman siya sa videoke.

Also, could you please show me how these "tenses" or "aspects" are formed?

Muchas gracias.

*PS
*Would you be kind to show me how these "tenses" or "aspects" are formed?


----------



## mataripis

I cannot understand chavacano of Zamboanga because of diff. Grammar order.but I asked one speaker, she told me that kumakanta siya is ( ta canta ele)in Zamboangeniyo.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

mataripis said:


> I cannot understand chavacano of Zamboanga because of diff. Grammar order.but I asked one speaker, she told me that kumakanta siya is ( ta canta ele)in Zamboangeniyo.



Thank you MATARIPIS,

Let me rephrase the question.

If we translate, "*kumakanta siya*" as "*ta canta ele*", can we use it is the same sense that it was used above?

As you see, *kumakanta* was used to show an action that happened in the past, present, and future.

How do we translate these three sentences :

1. Nang pumasok ako sa bahay kahapon, kumakanta si Nanay sa videoke.
2. Panoorin mo si Nanay, kumakanta siya ngayon sa TV.
3. Alam mo naman si Nanay, addict sa videoke. Bukas pagdating natin sa bahay, kumakanta na naman yun.

The first sentence happened in the past, and it used "kumakanta".

The second sentence is in the process of happening, it also used "kumakanta".

The third sentence is in the future, and again, it used the same form of the verb "kumakanta".

So "*kumakanta*", contrary to what many will say is not in the "present tense", since a verb in the present tense (for example "sings") cannot be used to state a past action (we can't say, "When I entered the house yesterday, mother sings/is singing at the videoke".

Thank you


----------



## mataripis

Just wait kabayan.I will ask the speaker again. In my opinion, the reason why kumakanta has one form for present,past and future is because canta is not a Tagalog word.In my Tagalog form , I rewrite them as - 1.Sa pagpasok ko sa bahay kahapon, nadatnan ko si Inay na kumakanta/nakanta/ na awit.2. Silipin mo ang Nanay, kumakanta /na awit tiyak iyon ngayon.3. Kilala mo naman si Inay, mahilig sa Videoke!bukas pagdating natin sa bahay, kakanta/ aawit na naman iyon.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

mataripis said:


> Just wait kabayan.I will ask the speaker again. In my opinion, the reason why kumakanta has one form for present,past and future is because canta is not a Tagalog word.In my Tagalog form , I rewrite them as - 1.Sa pagpasok ko sa bahay kahapon, nadatnan ko si Inay na kumakanta/nakanta/ na awit.2. Silipin mo ang Nanay, kumakanta /na awit tiyak iyon ngayon.3. Kilala mo naman si Inay, mahilig sa Videoke!bukas pagdating natin sa bahay, kakanta/ aawit na naman iyon.



Thanks, MATARIPIS.

The reason why it only has one form is because Tagalog is not marked by "tenses" but by "aspect".

It is like "when the main action is happening", was the other action already "perfect" or "completed"?

In all three forms, the act of singing is not yet perfected that is why they are in that form.


----------



## mataripis

Kabayan mahirap tandaan ang salita nila pero tama ka. Iisang forma lang ang kumakanta sa Chavacano de Zamboangga. 1.) Condorya entre e yo na casa ayer, ta canta pa si mader. 2.) Mira tu si mader, ta canta pa ele hasta ara.3.) Manyana, siliga kita na casa,ta canta ele otravez.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

mataripis said:


> Kabayan mahirap tandaan ang salita nila pero tama ka. Iisang forma lang ang kumakanta sa Chavacano de Zamboangga. 1.) Condorya entre e yo na casa ayer, ta canta pa si mader. 2.) Mira tu si mader, ta canta pa ele hasta ara.3.) Manyana, siliga kita na casa,ta canta ele otravez.



Thank you MATARIPIS.

You are indeed a great help.

My query is already answered


----------

